# Nooooooooob...



## ZeeZi169 (5/1/15)

hello ladies and gents, im new to this forum. Looking forward to learning loads on this site and meeting new people. Im currently vaping on a Plume Veil RDA sitting on a Paragon mech mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Philip Dunkley (5/1/15)

Hey Bud, Welcome to your new home away from home. You will learn loads!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (5/1/15)

Hey welcome to the forum. 

The plume veil is a lovely RDA. What is your current setup in it?


----------



## Michaelsa (5/1/15)

Welcome @ZeeZi169 !


----------



## Dubz (5/1/15)

Welcome to the forum @ZeeZi169 enjoy your stay


----------



## free3dom (5/1/15)

Welcome @ZeeZi169

I think the thread title was auto-corrected - it should read "Badass Mech Wielding Dripping Mofo" 

Enjoy your stay, and hide your wallet...lots of temptation on here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (5/1/15)

Welcome bud. with a rig like that your not much of a noob. I agree with what @free3dom called you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/1/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> hello ladies and gents, im new to this forum. Looking forward to learning loads on this site and meeting new people. Im currently vaping on a Plume Veil RDA sitting on a Paragon mech mod



Welcome @ZeeZi169 
Enjoy the forum and all the best for your vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (6/1/15)

thanks for the warm welcome every1!! feels like home already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (6/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Hey welcome to the forum.
> 
> The plume veil is a lovely RDA. What is your current setup in it?


i have a dual nano coil in my RDA, made using 26g kanthol. its reading at 0.6 ohms and i have an Efest 3100mAh 18650 20A battery in it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> i have a dual nano coil in my RDA, made using 26g kanthol. its reading at 0.6 ohms and i have an Efest 3100mAh 18650 20A battery in it



Awesome. You should post some pics of your builds in the SUYWWCS threads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (6/1/15)

Riddle said:


> Awesome. You should post some pics of your builds in the SUYWWCS threads.


sure thing buddy


----------



## Andre (6/1/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> i have a dual nano coil in my RDA, made using 26g kanthol. its reading at 0.6 ohms and i have an Efest 3100mAh 18650 20A battery in it


Most welcome to the forum. You probably know this, but just to make sure - the continuous discharge rating on those 3100s is 10A. The 20A is pulse discharge rating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ironmask (6/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hey Bud, Welcome to your new home away from home. You will learn loads!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZAh (6/1/15)

ZeeZi169 said:


> hello ladies and gents, im new to this forum. Looking forward to learning loads on this site and meeting new people. Im currently vaping on a Plume Veil RDA sitting on a Paragon mech mod


welcome Buddy

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (6/1/15)

Welcome to ecigssa.co.za


----------



## Ollie (6/1/15)

welcome to the forum @ZeeZi169. This place will blow your mind 

Nice looking equipment u have there bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/1/15)

Welcome home @ZeeZi169. 
Lots of experience and info available on here to tap into if you need, and very wise words from @free3dom about temptation & the wallet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (6/1/15)

Welcome bud. Your going to have a blast on this forum... its more addictive then nicotine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

